# Pregnant, guesses?



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

She has been with the buck around 14 days, in honesty we haven't been weighing her but some days she looks plum and others she is quite normal especially compared to some golf ball mice when pregnant, anyway here are some pics, let me know what you think!




























These photos make her look certainly pregnant I would say but when she walks you car barely tell really !


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Usually a birds eye view is used to look for the golf ball look, maybe take a pic at that angle? has she had young before? Her nipples are definitely noticeable.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll have a go she doesn't stop moving for a decent photo though, she looks pretty normal from above! And this will be her first litter!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

She has a definite bulge underneath. She`ll soon get the golf ball shape if she`s pregnant. They seem to swell by the hour.
Fingers crossed for micey babies


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks pregnant to me, they dont normaly get the golfball look untill the later stage of pregnance so as she can only be a max of two weeks she looks about right. Some does never get the big look but its normaly inthe last week they get big.


----------



## Radical Mice (Mar 24, 2013)

She looks pregnant to me, I know some females don't get huge like you see others get. It depends on the mouse but I would just be prepared around what should be her due date for her to have babies.


----------

